# Problem with T5HO fixture Please Help!



## MDShunk

Grey/red is for the thermal switch. I thought you were supposed to feed hot into that? What's the ballast mfgr and part number?


----------



## riverwalker76

MDShunk said:


> Grey/red is for the thermal switch. I thought you were supposed to feed hot into that? What's the ballast mfgr and part number?



Advance 

Centium 

ICN-4S54-90C-2LS-G

It says it's rated from 120v to 277v


I also forgot to mention that I'll be using it in the 120v phase using 12/2 NM w/Ground on a 20 amp breaker.


----------



## riverwalker76

Problem Fixed! 


I went back and rechecked everything. I wired the gray/red to neutral and this time it worked. All 6 lamps fired up. :thumbsup:


----------



## te12co2w

Glad you fixed the problem. We had the same issue with the same fixtures about 6 months ago. Wiring diagram was not exactly clear, if there was one at all. I can't remember now.


----------



## jts99Stair

*I found a good wiring diagram*

I work at a large Facility. So we use the *ICN4S5490C2LSG ballast for its versatility to operate 1 to 4 T5HO lamps. The ballasts when they come in here have some wiring diagram info on them however, they do not have how to wire up a single lamp. So while searching I found this Electrical blog spot. I also found a good wiring Diagram @ the advance Philips site.*
http://www.advance.philips.com/eCatalog/DynamicPDFs/7510489871.pdf
for other advance wiring diagrams check here
http://www.advance.philips.com/content.aspx


----------



## EE DIY

*ICN-4S54-90C-LS-G Intergation*

About 6 months ago I ran into the same question when installing a T5HO four (4) lamp fixture with ICN-4S54-90C-LS-G ballast. To clarify, home service connection, Black (Hot) & White (Neutral) are loaded in the quick disconnect plug as you would expect. To help clarify, the switch (S) referenced in the wiring diagram is a Switched input ENABLED by a Neutral (White) conductor for 4 lamp operation. In other words, for 4 lamp operation, a Neutral (White) wire must ALSO be connected to the Grey/Red ballast wire. Otherwise, by leaving the Grey/Red disconnected, you will have 2 lamp operation. So, for 4 Lamp operation using 120VAC, you must ADD a jumper wire between an empty Neutral cavity (White) and the empty Switched input (S) cavity (Grey/Red) on the quick disconnect plug itself. To clarify, the quick disconnect plug itself provisions for 2 wire loading / termination for each wire and can accommodate the added jumper aforementioned elegantly. Hope this helps


----------



## Southeast Power

Good. Now I can get a good nights sleep.


----------



## cajunron

I am replacing these ballasts today. This is the first time I have seen this grey with red tracer before. The wiring diagram on the ballast is very confusing to say the least. And my ballasts didn't come with any quick disconnect plug as mentioned in post 7. I called tech support at Philips and was told to connect the grey/red to a hot lead. I did and the first ballast worked. The second did not. I guess I'll be calling them back again tomorrow.


----------



## tmessner

Why anyone would use the T5 lamp is beyond me. overpriced, poor efficacy, Use an LED fixture. The prices have come way sown and they are friendly. Lithonia JEBL is one good one.


----------



## cajunron

tmessner said:


> Why anyone would use the T5 lamp is beyond me. overpriced, poor efficacy, Use an LED fixture. The prices have come way sown and they are friendly. Lithonia JEBL is one good one.



I agree, however I don't always have a choice in the matter. The T5 HO Highbays do produce a large amount of lumens, though.


----------



## mbednarik

tmessner said:


> Why anyone would use the T5 lamp is beyond me. overpriced, poor efficacy, Use an LED fixture. The prices have come way sown and they are friendly. Lithonia JEBL is one good one.


It all depends on the application. We buy power for 3.5C/KWH, many are installed in an area where a 100 plus ambient is not uncommon in the summer and we no longer have a utility rebate. LED is not a good option in this instance. With higher rates and lower ambient temps it is a very good option. T5 is much easier to service down the road compared to a remove and replace everytime.


----------



## John Valdes

tmessner said:


> Why anyone would use the T5 lamp is beyond me. overpriced, poor efficacy, Use an LED fixture. The prices have come way sown and they are friendly. Lithonia JEBL is one good one.


I need to start replacing my basement T12 96" lamps and ballasts with line voltage LED lamps. Single spring loaded pin type. Two lamp.
Where is a good place to start looking? TIA.

I used my last lamp not long ago. I want to reuse the fixture as is. Not turn it into a four lamp fixture.


----------



## tmessner

Satco#
s9917 35k
s9918 40k
s9919 50k


----------

